# A new FF record



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Most Online Ever: 1053 (12/06/07, 22:12)  
 FF

Just after I deleted the old record you go and break it !
Well done 

~Dizzi~​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Fabulous! Wonder when we will break the record next?

What a  great site we have here. 

C~x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

The record has been broken again..

1063!!! 

Well done FF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

That is amazing!


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Go FF   

Bekie


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow - we seem to be breaking the records more and more often !! 

Go FF !!

T xx


----------

